# Popcorn Machines, Supplies and Accessories



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

***

*Ultimate Home Entertainment is offering an Exclusive Group Buy on the BenchmarkUSA popcorn machines, popcorn supplies and accessories. *

Check out the Group Buy Page... simply add any popcorn machine and/or accessories to your cart and see the low discounted price.



[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperStreetVendor.jpg[/img] Benchmark USA manufactures world-class food equipment that is distributed worldwide. They are known for their innovative designs, unsurpassed quality and industry leading three year parts warranty. These high quality poppers have been engineered to provide years of service under even the most demanding conditions. A large parts inventory is maintained for immediate shipment.
[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperStreetVendorWCart.jpg[/img]












[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperPremiere.jpg[/img]Do not forget to order your popcorn supplies. The starter kit which comes with a case of pre-measured popcorn portion packs, plastic scoop, measure kit and 100-bags will give you everything you need to start making popcorn immediately.
[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperPremiereWPed.jpg[/img]












[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperMetropolitan.jpg[/img]Order your popcorn popper and supplies using the PayPal. Just add a desired item to the cart to see our low prices. All prices include shipping within US. Other payment methods are by check or money order. We only ship to the verified US address, no PO boxes please.[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/groupbuy/images/PopperMetropolitanWPed.jpg[/img]
















*All prices include shipping within the U.S.*




Please direct any questions and/or comments to an identical thread in the Ultimate Home Entertainment forum.



***


----------

